# Haunted Garage Facade and More 2013



## 2k05gt (Oct 13, 2013)

I built a Facade that extended the Maze inside the garage and gave the haunted house a scary look..

They are 2x8 panels allowing me to store them in the attic, each panel is numbered so I can put them back together the same way each year.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, that will help out a lot. I also have stuff numbered for ease of set up.


----------



## 2k05gt (Oct 13, 2013)

Inside


----------



## 2k05gt (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## 2k05gt (Oct 13, 2013)

The Back porch..









Jacuzzi Cauldron (I told him only 15 minutes) Look what happened










The EXIT


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Damn your lighting is insanely awesome! Mind if i ask how you got that look?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot dang! You have some great scenes there! Love the body parts needed sign


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww, that poor steamed blucky


----------



## 2k05gt (Oct 13, 2013)

EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> Damn your lighting is insanely awesome! Mind if i ask how you got that look?


10 watt RGB LED flood Lighting (Ebay) looks like a work light
you can use a color wheel as well (Like the old 60's-70's chrome christmas trees)









4 ft Floresant black lights and fog machine


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Fantastic job!


----------



## ezekiel (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow! Your lighting is truly amazing! My favorites are the bird cage and the table. Just wish I had more space to put a table and chairs set like that in mine!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Amazing Haunt!


----------

